# Herp pics frm SE Qld.



## Ryan-James (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi all, Im new to the forum, here are some recent pics I have taken. Cheers


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 5, 2015)

Welcome to APS! Thanks for sharing your great photos.


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 5, 2015)

The bottom pic is from last summer when I came across a mass amplexus of litoria gracilenta in a small mountain pond, the water was soup like and "thick" and stringy like slime from so many spawning dainty's, those dots in the water are eggs. 
Cheers


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 9, 2015)

I spotted a landmullet down my paddock today and took a few pics first one Ive seen here in 8 years, and a pic of a coastal python I moved off the road on Saturday night.
Cheers Ryan.


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 9, 2015)

Another pic of this guy.


----------

